# Anyone using a PlutoTrigger for water drop photography?



## MixPix (Dec 19, 2017)

I am thinking of buying a PlutoTrigger for water drop images and would like to hear if anyone has used one and if they are any good. I cannot afford any of the more expensive types and thought this might do the job ok. Any advice appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2017)

Check for reviews. It seems high priced for a poorly reviewed unit. I bought a miops trigger at a B&H sale in November for $119, so look for sales. ( I doubt that you can match that deal)


----------



## MixPix (Dec 20, 2017)

Are we talking about the same product as I didn't think it was that expensive. 

https://plutotrigger.com/products/droplet-valve


----------



## lion rock (Dec 20, 2017)

The valve alone may not be a lot of money. You still have to provide the trigger for the valve to release a drop of water. The triggering device also has to send out a pulse to trip off the flash after a short delay to allow for the drop of water to fall and to rebound off the target so that the flash illuminates to water formation. So, you'll have to purchase the valve assembly *and* the trigger. Your final cost is about $160 plus tax plus S/H.
Unless you have the triggering device controller on hand.
-r


----------



## MixPix (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for that. I didn't realise you had to buy extra items.


----------

